# Urgent time to issue entry permit after obtaining the approval from labour ministry



## sanket.gawas21` (Feb 11, 2014)

"The application is under process and we have obtained the Labour approval and as informed the visa application takes approximately 20 -22 working days, we will update you in case of further advancement in the visa process".

The above reply I got from my employer regarding my fresh entry permit or employment visa. please any one can tell me how all this procedure and time take to get me back to UAE.


----------

